# Sky Audio Cables



## Preachy1

does anyone have any experience with Sky Audio Cables out of the UK?  My budget is a bit limited, as I've exhausted most of my spare (haha) cash on cans.  Their cables seem to be reasonably priced, and just curious to know if the quality is decent.  I'd be using them with either ZMF or Audeze phones.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Preachy1

No one?  Well, I ordered a few pair, so I'll report back once I receive them.


----------



## Preachy1

Just received from the UK. Seem to be well constructed. I’ll give a brief review after I’ve had a chance to try them out.


----------



## Preachy1

hi folks.  Not sure that anyone is actually viewing or following this thread, but I just want to comment that Reece from Sky Audio Cables makes a very good and cost effective product.  I received the two cables shown above a few days ago.  Took about two weeks from date of purchase (from the UK to here in the USA).  Both cables with shipping and now sales tax (ugh) came to around $110 USD.  I won't make any detailed comments on sound quality other than to say that they sound just as good (or maybe a bit better) than the stock cables they replaced.  From a construct and tactile perspective, they get a 9/10.  Very light and flexible.  The paracord wrap is a bit coarse in texture, but that really doesn't detract from the overall quality and value.  In addition, Reece offers a host of options (connectors, splitters, and cord wrap colors).

Good person to deal with.  I'm going to pick up a few more sets.  

Cheers!!!


----------



## Wes S

Nice looking cables!  I am curious what kind of wire is being used?


----------



## Preachy1 (Oct 22, 2019)

Wes S said:


> Nice looking cables!  I am curious what kind of wire is being used?


From his eBay store.

hmmm tried to add an image. Didn’t seem to work. I’ll try again a bit later.


----------



## Simple Man

What headphone are you using? Or did you both?
Also, did you not really notice any difference with the stockcable?


----------



## Preachy1

@Wes S   He offers either Litz Copper or Acrolink 6N OCC Silver Plated wire

@Simple Man   I'm currently using them with my ZMF Eikon and Audeze LCD-XCs.  I have a hard time distinguishing between minor sonic differences, and it's for that reason that I rarely if ever off up such opinions.  My problem is that what I call my "sonic memory" is very short term, and between the time it takes me to switch cables, I really haven't captured the subtleties of any differences.   I like these cables (and others that I have such as Toxic, Impact Audio, Forza) more for aesthetic purposes.  And let's face it, the stock cables (both ZMF and Audeze) are pretty boring!


----------



## Wes S

Thanks man!


----------



## Simple Man

The cables look real nice.


----------



## MarCo7

Preachy1 said:


> hi folks.  Not sure that anyone is actually viewing or following this thread, but I just want to comment that Reece from Sky Audio Cables makes a very good and cost effective product.  I received the two cables shown above a few days ago.  Took about two weeks from date of purchase (from the UK to here in the USA).  Both cables with shipping and now sales tax (ugh) came to around $110 USD.  I won't make any detailed comments on sound quality other than to say that they sound just as good (or maybe a bit better) than the stock cables they replaced.  From a construct and tactile perspective, they get a 9/10.  Very light and flexible.  The paracord wrap is a bit coarse in texture, but that really doesn't detract from the overall quality and value.  In addition, Reece offers a host of options (connectors, splitters, and cord wrap colors).
> 
> Good person to deal with.  I'm going to pick up a few more sets.
> 
> Cheers!!!



Hi, thanks for the mini report.  Did you order thru Ebay or directly?  Which cable did you choose, copper or Acrolink?  I'm about to order for my new Focal Elegias because the stock cable is just horrible.
thanks!


----------



## Preachy1

I bought the Silver cables through eBay. He gets them out within a few days or ordering but please be aware that shipping from the UK to my part of NY took about two weeks. 
That said, I like the first order so much, I ordered two more!

And yeah, the stock Elegia cable is awful!


----------



## MarCo7

Preachy1 said:


> I bought the Silver cables through eBay. He gets them out within a few days or ordering but please be aware that shipping from the UK to my part of NY took about two weeks.
> That said, I like the first order so much, I ordered two more!
> 
> And yeah, the stock Elegia cable is awful!



Thanks for the info. Any microphonics with the cables?


----------



## Preachy1

some above the split, but not very bad, and really only noticeable when the music if not playing (or at a very low volume).  The only way I notice it is if I actually run my fingers up and down the cable.


----------



## MarCo7

Preachy1 said:


> some above the split, but not very bad, and really only noticeable when the music if not playing (or at a very low volume).  The only way I notice it is if I actually run my fingers up and down the cable.


Sounds good


----------



## Preachy1

My second order just arrived today, a lot quicker than the first order!  and again, I'm very please with these cables.


----------



## MarCo7

Preachy1 said:


> My second order just arrived today, a lot quicker than the first order!  and again, I'm very please with these cables.



Wow, both of those look really really nice, especially that brown/burgundy one.  That's some serious sexy combo 
What do you think about the quality of the connectors?


----------



## Preachy1

Yeah, I spent a few minutes deciding on which combo worked best, using chocolate brown as the common color.

The connectors are not quite the same grade as those used by Forza, Impact, Toxic, etc., but they are still quite sturdy and unless you think they will endure undue stress, I believe they will be fine.  That's probably where some of the cost savings lie.


----------



## MarCo7

Preachy1 said:


> Yeah, I spent a few minutes deciding on which combo worked best, using chocolate brown as the common color.
> 
> The connectors are not quite the same grade as those used by Forza, Impact, Toxic, etc., but they are still quite sturdy and unless you think they will endure undue stress, I believe they will be fine.  That's probably where some of the cost savings lie.


I've placed an order, the cables are on their way. I'll post about it when I get it.


----------



## Preachy1

Cool, thanks!  Please let Reece know that i referred you.  I don't get anything for it, but I did tell him I'd give him a pitch over here.


----------



## blackdragon87

just ordered one in black and orange for the 2c. i like the look of them. thx for this thread


----------



## Preachy1

blackdragon87 said:


> just ordered one in black and orange for the 2c. i like the look of them. thx for this thread


My pleasure.  Please let me know how you like them.


----------



## blackdragon87

Preachy1 said:


> My pleasure.  Please let me know how you like them.



will do, thx


----------



## Vampa

Very interested in your (sonic) opinion guys!! Please post!

I am in the UK and looking for a replacement cable for my Focals. The 4m Kaa-cousin Focal cable is a pain. My life is at risk!

£40 for a decent cable sounds tempting!


----------



## Preachy1

As I've said in my previous review, I find these to be a great value.  But please note that I freely admit that I am not prone to hearing subtle sonic differences.  I have purchased four (4) of these for my ZMFs and Audezes.


----------



## MarCo7

Yayyy! Mine arrived on BF. Nice and soft, so so much better than stock. Will listen this weekend for sound impressions. But color me impressed with the looks and materials quality.


----------



## Preachy1

Yikes, those look great!  I was not aware he offered that kind of wrap.  All of mine are basic four-wire braids (which I love).  Even the terminator connector is different than mine.


----------



## MarCo7

Preachy1 said:


> Yikes, those look great!  I was not aware he offered that kind of wrap.  All of mine are basic four-wire braids (which I love).  Even the terminator connector is different than mine.



Thanks! Reece is such a nice guy and he accommodated my requests for 4.4 termination and the bigger sleeve because I like this look over the braided one.


----------



## Preachy1

Cool, I'm glad to direct business in his direction.


----------



## 2050m

Preachy1 said:


> some above the split, but not very bad, and really only noticeable when the music if not playing (or at a very low volume).  The only way I notice it is if I actually run my fingers up and down the cable.


Thanks for posting about these cables from Sky Audio. Started looking for a replacement for my stock Sen. HD 700 cable which has just developed a break. Can you hear a difference between the silver and copper, if you bought both that is?


----------



## Preachy1

I did not buy both, just the copper.  Something to note, after having had a few of these for several weeks.  From a performance perspective, they work just fine.  The actual construction is just average, the braids are not consistent between the left and right leads (the twists are uneven), the braids overall could've been a little tighter, and some of the smaller pieces (like the heat shrink around the connectors) were not secured in place very well.  I had to add a small touch of glue to hold them in place.

But as far as price/value/performance is concerned, these are just what I needed.


----------



## 2050m

Preachy1 said:


> I did not buy both, just the copper.  Something to note, after having had a few of these for several weeks.  From a performance perspective, they work just fine.  The actual construction is just average, the braids are not consistent between the left and right leads (the twists are uneven), the braids overall could've been a little tighter, and some of the smaller pieces (like the heat shrink around the connectors) were not secured in place very well.  I had to add a small touch of glue to hold them in place.
> 
> But as far as price/value/performance is concerned, these are just what I needed.


The price is pretty keen when you factor in base materials, components and time putting them together as a one man business. Thanks for the information.


----------



## MarCo7

2050m said:


> The price is pretty keen when you factor in base materials, components and time putting them together as a one man business. Thanks for the information.


Yes, I would agree with this.  It's not the highest quality of cable and construction but very good for what you pay, and the cosmetics don't affect the audio performance.  I also had a loose heatshrink piece on one side so I will be using a bigger piece of heatshrink to cover this and make the joint more secure.  I made Reece aware of this and he said that going forward he's changing the way he applies this part of the heatshrink tto the cables.  Happy Holidays everyone!


----------



## Preachy1

Great, thanks for letting him know.  I'm sure he appreciates not only the business we've given him, but also the feedback he can use to improve his product.  IMO, you really can't beat his items from a cost/value perspective.


----------



## DivineCurrent

I just received a couple of cables from Sky Audio Cables. One for the Elex and one for the HD 58X/600. These are masterfully made and I am very impressed. The Elex cable especially is a million times better than the heavy and thick stock Focal cable. Here's some pictures of them. The nice red Burgundy color doesn't look nearly as good in these pictures as it does in real life.














Also, unfortunately it looks like the eBay shop only has one cable listing up. I don't know if this is a temporary restocking of materials or what, but just wanted to make everyone aware. https://www.ebay.com/usr/skyaudiocables


----------



## JMCIII

Based on this thread, I purchased a set of silver coated cable with balanced connection for my Audeze LCD-2C. Can’t wait till it gets here. If I like it, I’ll see if he can make a set of the same for my Focal Elear.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I am also a satisfied customer of skycables. Reece is really helpful and the cables are a bargain. As many said they don't necessarily look bulletproof but the workmanship is excellent, the service is tops, and the cables are really good values. No regrets and would buy from him again without hesitation.

I regret the money I wasted on one pair of cables bought elsewhere. I don't think the workmanship was any better, just the cables were thicker. Not worth the huge difference in price and wait of many months.


----------



## Simple Man

Is their an other website than ebay to order?
I would like to order a cable for my iem’s and other.
on ebay I couldn’t find the right thing. Or did I miss something.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I used the ebay shop. You could email Reece via the bay. I'm not sure he makes every cable in the universe though.


----------



## Simple Man

I’ve been there before but now I can’t reach the shop anymore. 
Do you have a working link Maybe?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/skyaudiocables


----------



## Simple Man

Thanks but this is the link I used before. Only see feedback.
when trying objects for sale, I think, I see it in Dutch, it stays blanco.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Go to items for sale and make sure ebay has the shipping country set to your country. I had the same issue here but when I changed it to Czech Republic I saw a lot of cables again.


----------



## Simple Man

Still nothing. Still trying.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

If you can get to the ebay shop and there is nothing there (for me I saw only a PC fan until I fixed the ship-to country) then at least Contact Seller should be possible.


----------



## Simple Man

Changed base to UK in VPN and now it works. 
thanks.


----------



## smoothb0re (Jun 14, 2020)

SkyAudioCables gets a massive recommendation from me. I was in a bad situation after a big letdown from another seller and had to get a cable quickly, and Reece really made magic happen. For a little extra for expedited shipping, I got the cable within a couple days of our first contact, even though his intl orders were still officially closed due to shipping issues caused by covid19 (it was from UK to Finland). It was so quick that I expected quality to be weak, but instead the cable is just flawless. Excellent workmanship.

The thing that really sets him apart, however, is the customer service. Just outstanding. No request is too much, and he really seems to care about getting the customer exactly what they want. On top of that his prices are very reasonable, even cheap. From now on all of my cables will probably come from him.

The only thing I can think could be improved on the cable are the mini-xlr connectors. Now let's be very clear - there is NOTHING wrong with them - they are sturdy, gold plated connectors. I just personally prefer the look of Rean or Eidolic ones. It's also my mistake for not asking for them - I'm currently ordering a short, single-ended cable and Reece was happy to get Rean connectors for it when I asked. He also told me, that you can request other connectors as well, so whatever you prefer should be doable for a price, which is great. I also asked for an even more of a custom cable design, and again the answer was "yes"!

My camera doesn't do justice for the cable at all btw. It's the best looking cable I've ever seen. Considering that the price (incl. ~25€ for expedited shipping) was around 125€, I think it's a bargain for a 4 meter cable of this quality. Looks great with the Aeolus.

I believe his international orders are opening again, so go get some cables! The colours of mine are chocolate brown, anthracite and black btw.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Consider yourself lucky. I hate the Rean mini XLRs with the rectangular buttons with a passion. They jam in my LCD-3...


----------



## smoothb0re (Jun 7, 2020)

Oh, interesting. I've never had a single problem with any of the decent-quality ones and up. 

Do you have any specific ones you prefer over Rean?

Edit: Just finished the order for the single-ended short cable. I just can't recommend this service enough. I can't believe I didn't know about this seller before. I got a bunch of recommendations from people I trusted, and boy am I glad I sent that msg. Gonna be easy to decide where to get cables when I buy new headphones from now on.


----------



## DivineCurrent

smoothb0re said:


> SkyAudioCables gets a massive recommendation from me. I was in a bad situation after a big letdown from impact audio cables and had to get a cable quickly, and Reece really made magic happen. For a little extra for expedited shipping, I got the cable within a couple days of our first contact, even though his intl orders were still officially closed due to shipping issues caused by covid19 (it was from UK to Finland). It was so quick that I expected quality to be weak, but instead the cable is just flawless. Excellent workmanship.
> 
> The thing that really sets him apart, however, is the customer service. Just outstanding. No request is too much, and he really seems to care about getting the customer exactly what they want. On top of that his prices are very reasonable, even cheap. From now on all of my cables will come from him.
> 
> ...


I'm really loving that color combo!
I agree that Reece has some of the best customer service ever.
Did you get the Copper Litz or Silver Plated OCC Acrolink option?


----------



## smoothb0re

DivineCurrent said:


> I'm really loving that color combo!
> I agree that Reece has some of the best customer service ever.
> Did you get the Copper Litz or Silver Plated OCC Acrolink option?



Actually, I'm not even sure! I'm not really a believer in cables this short doing anything much to the sound as long as you use half-decent materials. Somehow I think I saw acrolink there, but I could be wrong. The second cable will be made of "Hakugei 7nocc".

Had to try and get a photo more representative of what it really looks like. Pretty as can be.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

smoothb0re said:


> Oh, interesting. I've never had a single problem with any of the decent-quality ones and up.
> 
> Do you have any specific ones you prefer over Rean?
> 
> Edit: Just finished the order for the single-ended short cable. I just can't recommend this service enough. I can't believe I didn't know about this seller before. I got a bunch of recommendations from people I trusted, and boy am I glad I sent that msg. Gonna be easy to decide where to get cables when I buy new headphones from now on.



I don't know. The old Reans with the round button worked well enough for me. The next time I buy a mini XLR cable I'll have to go searching for an alternative.


----------



## Ostile

For your information, skyAudioCable has opened international delivery since last Sunday, so don't hesitate 

I've a question about the cable type (_I've no expertise on cables):_ what's the difference between the acrolink 6N OCC Silver Plated and Litz copper ?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ostile said:


> For your information, skyAudioCable has opened international delivery since last Sunday, so don't hesitate
> 
> I've a question about the cable type (_I've no expertise on cables):_ what's the difference between the acrolink 6N OCC Silver Plated and Litz copper ?



Ask the owner, Reece. He is honest, responsive, enthusiastic. The 100% rating is not just about his cables. There is a seriously good guy running the business.


----------



## Ostile

Yep Reece is excellent, very reative and super sympathetic too.  and thanks @gimmeheadroom


----------



## Simple Man

And when Reece gave you an answer, please share it with us.


----------



## Ostile

The question that I ask myself must have been asked and will be asked by others later .... but don't worry @Simple Man,  I'll share the answers


----------



## Ostile

Yo guys, I have news about my difference's question:

"
From my own personal testing I've never found an audible difference between different cable materials as long as they are of good quality, the only times I was able to notice a difference was switching from stock cables which normally use poor quality materials. Other people have claimed they can hear a noticeable difference between the wires and it is normally said that copper will improve low frequencies and pure silver will improve clarity and overall brightness, with silver plated being a middle ground between the two. Again I couldn't pick out any of these differences during my own tests, perhaps my hearing just isn't good enough. If the material does make a difference it's likely going to be extremely subtle.

In terms of actual numbers it's been a while since i've tested the resistance / capacitance and I've made a few changes to the cables since then, sadly I don't have any matching cables on hand currently to do the test. If you like I can try to get back to you over the weekend with some results.
"

I'll be back to you when I have more information 

_nb: I'm going to order a Litz Copper cable _


----------



## Simple Man

and why this cable?


----------



## Ostile

I use a Hifiman Sundara and on some forum, many people prefer the litz copper cable. Then, I think it's more a subjective choice (_a bit like Reece says_) because the difference must be difficult. And then, I'm not going to go for two cables when I need only one to replace my stock cable 

I think about getting a silver plated cable to see if I can feel a difference, maybe on Tn


----------



## smoothb0re (Jun 11, 2020)

Note: this is not aimed at anyone here.

I really like custom cables. Hooowever.

I don't want to start the pointless cable debate mired in placebo, cognitive bias and opinions set in stone, but I've never seen evidence of different wire materials producing an audible difference - given that the cable is of decent quality.

If you feel that you hear a difference with a custom cable, congrats. Enjoy your improved experience. You should not, however, try to provide this as evidence when giving newcomers advice on cables. Unfortunately I see this a whole lot on a different board I frequent. Experienced people making claims of a cable being more important than your amplifier. "You didn't like the HD800? You used the wrong cable!" It sucks that newcomers eat this stuff up and waste their money on cables costing almost as much as their headphones. I don't mind people buying those $500+ cables, I would if I was rich, but for heavens sake don't tell people it's anything but a luxury item. It hurts to see someone with a Sundara and a cable costing nearly 2x more. 

The reality is that most stock cables are perfectly fine, and you can't hear any difference. I'd say that what you pay for when buying custom cables is looks, build quality and ease of use.

For example Hifiman HEK/HEXv2 etc stock cables are advertised as these super awesome sounding, high-tech cables, but I'd take a $20 chinese cable over them because of the horrible, janky sleeving. 

As for SkyAudioCables, I could not be happier. The first cable is still just perfect. On top pf that, I had a change of mind regarding the second one like a total idiot, but Reece was happy to oblige, despite the extra work. Seriously impressive customer service!

Edit: Having read this post, it came out more aggressive than what I intended. My intent isn't to ruffle any feathers or start a debate!


----------



## Ostile

> Edit: After reading this post, it seemed more aggressive than I wanted. My intention is not to ruffle feathers or start a debate!



Your post isn't aggressive at all, on the contrary it's more interesting because you give your opinion,

Personally, I wasn't trying to give my opinion on anything in the cable quality because it's outside of my expertise area and I'm not even sure I'd hear a big difference between a stock and a higher end cable, I accept thaht.

Why I buy a new cable?   Simply because my stock cable isn't working properly with the 3.5 mm plug and as I bought a second hand skyAudioCable for my Ollo Audio S4R that I found to be very well made considering the price (_I changed my cable to have more length for studio listening and to have less friction_), I wanted to continue with this one for my Hifiman.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ostile said:


> Your post isn't aggressive at all, on the contrary it's more interesting because you give your opinion,
> 
> Personally, I wasn't trying to give my opinion on anything in the cable quality because it's outside of my expertise area and I'm not even sure I'd hear a big difference between a stock and a higher end cable, I accept thaht.
> 
> Why I buy a new cable?   Simply because my stock cable isn't working properly with the 3.5 mm plug and as I bought a second hand skyAudioCable for my Ollo Audio S4R that I found to be very well made considering the price (_I changed my cable to have more length for studio listening and to have less friction_), I wanted to continue with this one for my Hifiman.



This is it.

For me upgraded cables are about quality of materials, quality of construction, handling qualities, and appearance.

I'm willing to spend a reasonable amount of money on that or do it myself. I don't believe cables have sound unless they're defective.


----------



## Ostile

I agree with you @gimmeheadroom on this and considering the price of skyaudiocable cables, I don't think I'm bleeding to improve the quality and appearance. 



> I don't believe cables have sound unless they're defective.


Maybe not the cable but maybe it only affect on the quality of the connectors for interference noise etc.


----------



## smoothb0re (Jun 15, 2020)

SkyAudioCables keeps surprising me. Reece has already finished the second cable, despite my silly change of mind midway through, and it should ship on Monday. With a little luck it'll be here on Tuesday, thanks to the expedited TNT shipping. He was kind enough to snap a quick photo of it to satisfy my curiosity, and I can say it's perfect. It's exactly what I wanted. I'm so glad I asked Reece if the colour change was possible, and thank goodness his service was good enough to make it happen.

I had this thing all planned out, that once I get a secondary pair of headphones after the summer, I would get a custom cable for them either from Forza or Null Audio. Now I don't think I can NOT buy it from SkyAudioCables, or justify paying that extra amount buying from those two other companies. Now that I know that I can ask for different connectors and all sorts of extra customization, I don't see why I should buy anywhere else, especially now that most US based companies are a total no-go thanks to USPS.

I'll take better pics myself once it gets here, so Tuesday hopefully! It really does look exactly like what I wanted.

edit: Sleeving colours are black, burgundy, charcoal grey. I specifically asked for a half-sleeved cable.


----------



## Ostile

@smoothb0re: it's a very beautiful cable (_perso, I've just placed my order for my cable_) 

The cable from Null Audio are very good, I've a cable for in-ear ( _0.75 mm to 2.5 mm_) and I love it.


----------



## JMCIII

My Sky Audio balanced cable for my Audeze LCD-2C headphones arrived from the UK today. Silver coated copper. Not too long a wait (though 8 days in customs seems a tad excessive). Nice looking, I’m happy with the initial construction. Now, it time to let the cable burn in. But right off the bat, I can hear some initial sonic benefits to going with the balanced silver coated copper (and not just volume) as the sound on the Gil Evans & 10 SACD I was listening to before the mailman dropped my package off is more open and the frequency response sounds a bit more even. None of the bass response has diminished, but the mids and highs seem to have stepped up to align themselves closer to the bass. I’m not going to make any hard and fast judgments yet, but on first look and listen I’m pleased with how this Sky Audio cable meshes with my LCD-2C’s.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Nice looking cable. What brand are the mini XLRs? I don't believe I have seen those before. I like the color much better than silver.


----------



## JMCIII

gimmeheadroom said:


> Nice looking cable. What brand are the mini XLRs? I don't believe I have seen those before. I like the color much better than silver.



You’d have to check with Graham at Sky Audio.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

JMCIII said:


> You’d have to check with Graham at Sky Audio.



No branding?


----------



## JMCIII

gimmeheadroom said:


> No branding?



Not that I saw. But I’ll look closer when I get home.


----------



## darkhaired

DivineCurrent said:


> I just received a couple of cables from Sky Audio Cables. One for the Elex and one for the HD 58X/600. These are masterfully made and I am very impressed. The Elex cable especially is a million times better than the heavy and thick stock Focal cable. Here's some pictures of them. The nice red Burgundy color doesn't look nearly as good in these pictures as it does in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi everyone,

I'm looking for a replacement cable for my HD800 since the stock cable broke and stumbled upon this thread. I think I'll go with a Sky Audio cable after reading your opinions in this thread.

The black cable with the gold/blue (?) highlights in the pictures above looks super good, can you please share its "configuration" in the eBay store? I would like to order one that looks exactly like it.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JMCIII

gimmeheadroom said:


> No branding?



No branding that I can see. But they fit solidly and contact is good.


----------



## smoothb0re

Second cable arrived, and it's just as nice as the first one. Massive thanks to Reece, can't recommend SkyAudioCables enough.


----------



## JMCIII

Giving my Audeze LCD-2C headphones with their new Sky Audio silver plated copper balanced cables a workout with the Mobile Fidelity SACD of Dire Straits second album ”Communique.” I’ve read that silver plated copper wire improved the sound of the LCD-2C’s, so far I have to say that what I’ve read is correct. The silver plating seems to lift the upper end of the frequency spectrum up closer to that of the mids and low end, making for a noticeably more balanced (sorry) sound. The upper mids to treble sound more open, not as muffled. No, it can’t change the LCD-2C’s designed sonic signature, just smooth it out enough to make an already wonderful headphone sound even better. And while the silver plating helps open up the top end, the copper keeps the lows just the way Audeze designed them. I would highly recommend that if you own a pair of LCD-2C’s that you should seriously consider investing in an after market silver plated copper balanced cable to bring out the best in your favorite headphones.


----------



## DivineCurrent

darkhaired said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm looking for a replacement cable for my HD800 since the stock cable broke and stumbled upon this thread. I think I'll go with a Sky Audio cable after reading your opinions in this thread.
> 
> ...


Hey, I just checked his eBay store, he doesn't have those paracord colors anymore unfortunately. They were called "Thin Blue Line" and "Touch of Grey", none of which show up on his store anymore. However, it wouldn't hurt to message him and ask if he has any of those paracord patterns left over.


----------



## smoothb0re

You can ask for colours (and connectors etc. aswell) that aren't on ebay. Just msg him and he'll make it happen!


----------



## darkhaired

DivineCurrent said:


> Hey, I just checked his eBay store, he doesn't have those paracord colors anymore unfortunately. They were called "Thin Blue Line" and "Touch of Grey", none of which show up on his store anymore. However, it wouldn't hurt to message him and ask if he has any of those paracord patterns left over.



Great, I will send him a message and ask if that would be possible. Thank you very much for the info!


----------



## aj05hi

Can anyone send me the link to his store please, thanks


----------



## smoothb0re

https://www.ebay.com/sch/skyaudiocables/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## Forsaked

Just ordered a cable for my DT 1990, i really want it, since the stock cable is to stiff.


----------



## JMCIII

Forsaked said:


> Just ordered a cable for my DT 1990, i really want it, since the stock cable is to stiff.




The cable I had them make for my Audeze LCD-2C is amazingly flexible and light. You will be very pleased with it when it comes.


----------



## Preachy1

Glad to see this company getting so much love here. They deserve all of it!!!


----------



## smoothb0re

Preachy1 said:


> Glad to see this company getting so much love here. They deserve all of it!!!



Absolutely. Let's also keep in mind that the increased attention will bring in more business, which in turn may effect lead times, more or less. Hopefully Reece has a plan in place to handle it - I'd bet he does. One thing he has done extremely well is estimating the shipping date. It's such a nice thing to know that you can trust what the seller says.

I only praise companies I truly believe in, and SkyAudioCables is one of those very few ones, alongside ZMF. Both share a great product and awesome customer service.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Add customcans to the list


----------



## Forsaked

My cable arrived today, the build quality is awesome, i already love it.
I am pretty sure that the next cable for the next pair of headphones are also gonna be from Sky Audio Cables!

Here are some impressions:


----------



## Preachy1

smoothb0re said:


> I only praise companies I truly believe in, and SkyAudioCables is one of those very few ones, alongside ZMF.


I agree 100%.  And not to muddy the cable waters here, but I will also through a huge bouquet of kudos to Hart Audio Cables.  Great build, very interesting and functional integration design, very competitively priced, and FAST SERVICE!!!


----------



## Forsaked

Since the last cable was so nice, i ordered another 2 for my fresh ordered DT 1770 Pro.
One 3m for work and another 1.2m for commute.


----------



## vulup

Hmm, might have to get a cable. Never heard of Skyaudiocables before, thank you for the thread, Preachy1.


----------



## sfleming

JMCIII said:


> The cable I had them make for my Audeze LCD-2C is amazingly flexible and light. You will be very pleased with it when it comes.



I ordered one about a week ago, with the decision being partially as a result of your feedback in the 2c thread. 

I did get a little confused on ebay in that he just wants you to describe in the message what colors you want for your cable, but the colors don't have any names, and they aren't numbered in the listing picture. I told him to use 3 different blue colors and I'd trust his judgement for the resulting appearance. Maybe he can list out in the sale page the different colors in the future or come up with some other idea. 

I'll post feedback and a pic upon its arrival. I imagine it'll get here by the end of the month.


----------



## Forsaked

sfleming said:


> I ordered one about a week ago, with the decision being partially as a result of your feedback in the 2c thread.
> 
> I did get a little confused on ebay in that he just wants you to describe in the message what colors you want for your cable, but the colors don't have any names, and they aren't numbered in the listing picture. I told him to use 3 different blue colors and I'd trust his judgement for the resulting appearance. Maybe he can list out in the sale page the different colors in the future or come up with some other idea.
> 
> I'll post feedback and a pic upon its arrival. I imagine it'll get here by the end of the month.



I see numbers in the picture:


----------



## sfleming

Forsaked said:


> I see numbers in the picture:



well sure enough! 
Must have done something screwy while trying to click into that picture to not get that display. 
Thanks for contributing that to the thread to correct my error.


----------



## Forsaked

sfleming said:


> well sure enough!
> Must have done something screwy while trying to click into that picture to not get that display.
> Thanks for contributing that to the thread to correct my error.


I hope you still get the colours you wanted.


----------



## JMCIII

I had him use Number 29 (Denim) to make my LCD-2C cable and I must say, it looks nice on the headphones - sounds great too.


----------



## Preachy1

If you look at his home page on eBay, one of the pics shows the selection of colors with names:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pure-Silve...292123?hash=item28841ea2db:g:ix0AAOSwZbJeym17


----------



## Preachy1

vulup said:


> Hmm, might have to get a cable. Never heard of Skyaudiocables before, thank you for the thread, Preachy1.


My pleasure, always happy to help out small businesses!!!!


----------



## TheUnknow

A few weeks back , i ordered 2 customs cables for my Elegia ,to replace the crappy defective stock one.

Quality is amazing , and they are kinda cheap ( around 40 - 50 € / cable , with no customs fee).

Thanks Reece !


----------



## Forsaked

Just received my other 2 cables and they are still awesome in build quality.
Now i can use the short 1,2m for commuting, instead of the heavy coil cable from the 1770's.


----------



## arielext (Aug 15, 2020)

My Ollo audio headphones needed a longer cable. Sky Audio Cables delivered a pretty cable made to order. Since the Ollo's don't have a left/right indicator on the cup I wanted them on in the cable: black/red diamond for right and black/denim for left.

The outcome is a 2.5m cable that is both high quality and flexible. Sky Audio Cables (and Maviz) are UK gems!


----------



## rickydenim

I think I'm gonna bite the bullet on one of these cables! I need a 3m cable for use in my studio. Now for the tricky part, choosing the color! I have the Focal Elegia and was going to go with 2 color Black/Silver to match in nicely but also thinking of just a 1 color purple for a bit of pop. Decisions! Also going the silver plated. Look forward to hearing how this sounds in comparison to stock.


----------



## JMCIII

rickydenim said:


> I think I'm gonna bite the bullet on one of these cables! I need a 3m cable for use in my studio. Now for the tricky part, choosing the color! I have the Focal Elegia and was going to go with 2 color Black/Silver to match in nicely but also thinking of just a 1 color purple for a bit of pop. Decisions! Also going the silver plated. Look forward to hearing how this sounds in comparison to stock.




I got a 2-meter length of the silver-plated cable from my Audeze LCD-2C's. Very happy with it. Brightened things up just enough to smooth out the response and added a little sparkle to the upper mids and treble. Was it night and day over the stock copper cable? No. But it was noticeable. I'm sure you'll be pleased. Sky Audio does a good job.

If you would like another option, DM me.


----------



## rickydenim

Great thanks! In looking at some other options the price goes up considerably when looking at 3m options. While I don't mind spending a bit of money for good quality,  I don't think I'm going to see a $350 difference in sound quality.


----------



## JMCIII

rickydenim said:


> Great thanks! In looking at some other options the price goes up considerably when looking at 3m options. While I don't mind spending a bit of money for good quality,  I don't think I'm going to see a $350 difference in sound quality.




i agree. But what I was going to suggest is either the same or maybe a tad cheaper. But you won’t regret buying from Sky.


----------



## arielext

I wanted a cable that kind of matched the wood of my Kennerton Magni, a slim cable without much microphonics so ended up with Sky Audio Cables again!

Cable is made using the 'chocolate brown' and 'walnut brown' colour scheme.
The used acrolink 6n spc occ cable is a gem: super slim, super flexible and a proper quality sound!


----------



## Forsaked

My new cables arrived (3m@6,35mm & 1,2m@2,5mm), as always top quality!


----------



## CantScareMe

Good thread and info 

Has anyone tried the pure silver cables from Sky Audio? 

Also how are the microphonics on these cables - hopefully very minimal or none at all!


----------



## JMCIII

CantScareMe said:


> Good thread and info
> 
> Has anyone tried the pure silver cables from Sky Audio?
> 
> Also how are the microphonics on these cables - hopefully very minimal or none at all!




Can't answer about Sky Audio, but I have a pair of pure silver Litz cabled (balanced) coming from nlovell.net for my LSA HP-2 headphones, so I'll let you know how they work.


----------



## Forsaked

CantScareMe said:


> Also how are the microphonics on these cables - hopefully very minimal or none at all!



Since these cables are pretty soft, you don't have much microphonics in normal use.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Forsaked said:


> Since these cables are pretty soft, you don't have much microphonics in normal use.


Agreed. The couple I bought are covered with paracord sheathing, I think he does them all that way and so do many of the custom cable makers that don't charge exhorbitant prices. They are flexible and not microphonic.


----------



## CantScareMe

Nice, thanks for the reply's people


----------



## pedalhead (Nov 17, 2020)

Another positive vote for Sky Audio. This cable appears very well made, with good materials. The heatshrink in particular is super tidy. I very much prefer a flexible headphone cable and this is the most flexible one I've had, even more so than the excellent Forza cables (of which I have loads). Considering the customisation options and the low price, I'd consider these a bargain. I'm not going to comment on sound quality as I don't believe cables make a significant difference in that department. I only upgrade my cables for looks and handling.


----------



## Azanulimbar (Nov 28, 2020)

I've stumbled upon Sky Audio Cables and they seem to be by far the best bang for your buck!
Which conductor material would you choose for a Focal Clear? I'm torn between Litz Copper or the Acrolink 6N OCC Silver Plated


----------



## DivineCurrent

tolisgtr said:


> I've stumbled upon Sky Audio Cables and they seem to be by far the best bang for your buck!
> Which conductor material would you choose for a Focal Clear? I'm torn between Litz Copper or the Acrolink 6N OCC Silver Plated


I have only ordered the litz wire before, but I have built cables with Acrolonk silver plated wire and it is nice and stiff but flexible as well. However, the litz copper is more bendable and conforms to any shape you want, and is slightly heavier. Can’t go wrong with either, but I personally like copper litz better.


----------



## Azanulimbar

DivineCurrent said:


> I have only ordered the litz wire before, but I have built cables with Acrolonk silver plated wire and it is nice and stiff but flexible as well. However, the litz copper is more bendable and conforms to any shape you want, and is slightly heavier. Can’t go wrong with either, but I personally like copper litz better.


Have you noticed any sound differences between the two?


----------



## DivineCurrent

tolisgtr said:


> Have you noticed any sound differences between the two?


I don't really buy into sound differences between cable types, someone else will have to chime in on that. I just like the flexibility of the litz wire more.


----------



## rickydenim

I bought a Skyaudio 3m litz copper cable for my Focal Elegia and it's fantastic. Great build and sound quality. Can recommend!


----------



## Azanulimbar

rickydenim said:


> I bought a Skyaudio 3m litz copper cable for my Focal Elegia and it's fantastic. Great build and sound quality. Can recommend!


Thanks for the input, I ordered the same cable


----------



## Zephead

I've currently got 3 cables from Sky Audio and love them all. 3.5mm to 2 x 2.5mm for HE400i, Angled 3.5mm to angled 3.5mm for my Fostex (Socket is under my desk so angled works there as well) and angled 3.5mm to straight 3.5mm used with Philips SHP9500 and when I get the mod done, they'll work with my Beyer DT770's as well. 

Lovely cables and all custom coloured to my choices. (Black and Orange for the T50RP of course   )


----------



## arielext

Looks like the eBay store is gone ... how to get more Skyaudiocables?!


----------



## Zephead (Jan 2, 2021)

arielext said:


> Looks like the eBay store is gone ... how to get more Skyaudiocables?!



Not gone, just not listing anyhting at the moment. Christmas break? https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/skyaudiocables?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754

I hope he hasn't gone, I may need a cable for my StudioSpares M1000 Mk2's just ordered (Brainwavz HM5 update as far as I can tell but only come with 3m cable)


----------



## arielext

Reece got back to me when I asked about the empty store:


> Hi,
> 
> Still in business but I'm away until the 8th (for some reason eBay hides everything when set to away)


----------



## Zephead

Just checked and he's definitely back. I just need to mod my DT770 for detachable cable now


----------



## adityadubey

I discovered Sky Audio Cables from this thread and I must say, very happy with them. They look gorgeous, feel very well built and are super flexible, don't get kinked and didn't have any discernible microphoncis short of dragging your nails along the cord. The only con I could identify is that the connecter to the 4.4mm between the wire and the plug could be sturdier, but I'm not complaining at the price for these.


----------



## DJW50

I've just purchased some silver cables from Sky Audio Cables, for £90 sterling they seem to have a really nice sound.
They work well with the Stellia's and Arche, I went for the 4 pin plug, so far I have bought some Moon Audio Black Dragons, some copper litz from another e-bay seller.
In all honesty they all sound good but I'm thinking that I prefer the Sky Audio silvers.


----------



## H20Fidelity

My original HD800 cable started cracking above the y-split, I think its probably 10-years old and the rubber is tired. A genuine cable in Australia is around $300 AUD, so I've given this cable maker a try. I wanted it to look subtle so I went for all black cabling.

I'll update when it arrives, was shipped out yesterday.


----------



## hillbilly559

Just wondering....
Has anyone used the Pure Silver Cables? I have a set of Reeses cables for my HD800 which I think are fantastic. 
I just ordered the Pure Silver to try with ZMF Verites, also on order.


----------



## ZachPtheDude

I have a 2.5m cable from Sky Audio for sale using copper litz and all Eidolic connectors for $150, brand new, paid $180 + shipping stateside if anyone is interested.


----------



## hillbilly559

I just received my Sky Audio Pure Silver cables for my Verite, which is still being made. I thought I would try them on my LCD2s and they sound better than the Vero Reference cables I was using. The first thing I noticed was that the treble opened up. I can't wait until I try them on the Verites.


----------



## arielext

I wanted a blue cable for my Celestee's. Single sleeved. Here is the outcome:


----------



## hillbilly559

My Verite arrived and has been burned in.


 The Skyaudio cable is pure silver and sounds and looks great.


----------



## Timoteew

My second purchase from skyaudiocables:



Cannot recommend them enough, Reece is always very accommodating of my requests and produces very fine cables for an unbelievable price!


----------



## gilles caraguel

Could someone give a link to SkyAudio cables eBay store, please? I’m struggling to find them….


----------



## ChiHawk

It took me FOREVER to find them... you have to go to the UK eBay site.  I just ordered a pair and can't wait to get them in!

https://www.ebay.com/usr/skyaudiocables


----------



## frazereds (Feb 5, 2022)

Lovely to find this thread and recommendation. With Reece's very prompt help I have just ordered a new cable for my Audio Technica ath-r70x which have a longer locling 2.5mm connector. Awesome.

The most difficult bit was choosing colours!


----------



## Ninja Theory

Can anyone say how is the cable wire and solder quality compared to the Arctic or Forza cables? I’m specifically interested in a pure silver cable for my Empy as I just purchased that Sky Audio pure silver cable on the classifieds.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ninja Theory said:


> Can anyone say how is the cable wire and solder quality compared to the Arctic or Forza cables? I’m specifically interested in a pure silver cable for my Empy as I just purchased that Sky Audio pure silver cable on the classifieds.


I have a few of his cables, I have not opened them up to see construction details. I expect you'll be happy, especially at the fire-sale prices he charges.

Skyaudio gives great service and they're the cheapest good quality cables I have seen, not that I have seen a lot of cables though. Braiding is very good, handling is good. Certainly, best values. They are thinner than customcans cables though, and don't feel as durable. I'm not sure if there is any practical difference in durability. Both these two shops are run by great guys who ship very quickly.

I have one from Forza, many delays, lack of communication, horribly expensive. Terrible customer experience. I'll never buy another one.


----------



## Ninja Theory

gimmeheadroom said:


> I have a few of his cables, I have not opened them up to see construction details. I expect you'll be happy, especially at the fire-sale prices he charges.
> 
> Skyaudio gives great service and they're the cheapest good quality cables I have seen, not that I have seen a lot of cables though. Braiding is very good, handling is good. Certainly, best values. They are thinner than customcans cables though, and don't feel as durable. I'm not sure if there is any practical difference in durability. Both these two shops are run by great guys who ship very quickly.
> 
> I have one from Forza, many delays, lack of communication, horribly expensive. Terrible customer experience. I'll never buy another one.


Thanks for this info. The reason I ask is because the Meze Copper upgraded cable transformed the Empy in quite amazing ways. I have good reports that the Empy responds very well to the Meze silver coated cable as well, so I'm hoping this Sky Audio silver cable will be a good performer in terms of SQ.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ninja Theory said:


> Thanks for this info. The reason I ask is because the Meze Copper upgraded cable transformed the Empy in quite amazing ways. I have good reports that the Empy responds very well to the Meze silver coated cable as well, so I'm hoping this Sky Audio silver cable will be a good performer in terms of SQ.


I'm sure it will, but personally I don't expect any improvement in sound quality from cables. I'm looking for better materials and construction than stock cables. I have one of his silver cables coming in the next few days for an HE-6, the reason I bought it the stock cable is abominable, absolute worst stock cable in the history of headphones. After Brexit we get killed on importing anything. Skyaudio prices are so good that I took a chance on this one.


----------



## Ninja Theory

gimmeheadroom said:


> I'm sure it will, but personally I don't expect any improvement in sound quality from cables. I'm looking for better materials and construction than stock cables. I have one of his silver cables coming in the next few days for an HE-6, the reason I bought it the stock cable is abominable, absolute worst stock cable in the history of headphones. After Brexit we get killed on importing anything. Skyaudio prices are so good that I took a chance on this one.


I agree but the Meze Copper upgraded cable with my Empy proved otherwise. The improvement in SQ from the stock cable (which is no slouch) was akin to a small DAC or amp upgrade. It was quite astounding. I want to buy the Meze silver but it's $500 plus shipping. So I'm quietly hoping this silver Sky Audio will fill the gap nicely until I have the budget available for the Meze cable.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Mar 7, 2022)

My 2 cables are in customs now... I don't blame Brexit or the UK, I blame the eeeeuuuuuuuuww

Updated, cables arrived today. Will post pics asap but terribly busy at the moment.


----------



## gimmeheadroom (Mar 8, 2022)

Got two cables for my HE6SE. Great job by Reece as usual.

I picked the colors on the first cable so they would match the housing and the pads. The grey is perfect, I didn't get the purple exactly right but it still looks like I wanted.






The second cable is silver-plated copper, there was no option to change the covering and I like it the way it is.


----------



## Ninja Theory

My Sky Audio silver cable arrived. Aesthetically the workmanship looks fantastic. I bought it on the classified in black and brown paracord. This would not have been my first preference but having it in hand, I am well pleased with the look and feel. I listened to a handful of songs to get a feel for its sound signature and can confidently say I am very happy with the result. The pure silver cable (99/99%) is clearly a fantastic synergy with the Empy. The only bit I can't quite make peace with are the Rean mini-XLR's. I'm a fan of Furutech and happy to pay the extra cost to put my mind at ease. However, for now it sounds clean and really great, so I will enjoy it a while and then possibly reterminate with Furutech connectors.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Ninja Theory said:


> My Sky Audio silver cable arrived. Aesthetically the workmanship looks fantastic. I bought it on the classified in black and brown paracord. This would not have been my first preference but having it in hand, I am well pleased with the look and feel. I listened to a handful of songs to get a feel for its sound signature and can confidently say I am very happy with the result. The pure silver cable (99/99%) is clearly a fantastic synergy with the Empy. The only bit I can't quite make peace with are the Rean mini-XLR's. I'm a fan of Furutech and happy to pay the extra cost to put my mind at ease. However, for now it sounds clean and really great, so I will enjoy it a while and then possibly reterminate with Furutech connectors.


I hate the new Rean minis with the square buttons. Jam city.. The older round button version was ok. I'd like to see some alternatives.


----------



## frazereds

lovely cable from Reece at Sky Audio - super helpful with the longer and locking 2.5mm connectors for my audio technica's


----------



## gimmeheadroom

I got several more of Reece's cables recently and I have three more on the way. Eventually I'll take some more pics.


----------



## hillbilly559

Is Reece still selling on eBay? I bought a few of his cables and really like them. I don't seem to find his listing anymore.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

hillbilly559 said:


> Is Reece still selling on eBay? I bought a few of his cables and really like them. I don't seem to find his listing anymore.


Yes he is. I've bought about a half dozen cables from him in the past 6 months 

There seems to be some ongoing problem with his ebay shop and a few others where in certain countries you can't see his shop at all.


----------



## hillbilly559

Thanks, I'll search again.


----------



## gimmeheadroom

Try this direct link https://www.ebay.com/usr/skyaudiocables


----------



## hillbilly559

Cool, that works, thanks!


----------



## dsrk

Very nice looking cable better than the stock cable, it arrived very fast than I expected.


----------



## rocketron

Lovely work thank you.


----------



## 1ReVoX1

gimmeheadroom said:


> Got two cables for my HE6SE. Great job by Reece as usual.
> 
> I picked the colors on the first cable so they would match the housing and the pads. The grey is perfect, I didn't get the purple exactly right but it still looks like I wanted.
> 
> ...


Hi!
I'm looking a balanced cable for my Arya se..

And i found this thread about Reece and his cables.
From what i see they looks good and sounds nice.

I see that you order a silver cable for the HE6SE...

Did the silver cable make them more bright or sibilant?

Because i read different opinion..


----------



## gimmeheadroom

1ReVoX1 said:


> Hi!
> I'm looking a balanced cable for my Arya se..
> 
> And i found this thread about Reece and his cables.
> ...


I don't look for sonic differences in cables and I don't expect any. I thought it would be good to have various materials, but not for the sound but rather the wire and appearance. Reece and Custom Cans tell you how many strands. So when you pay more you're getting a thicker cable.


----------



## ld100

dsrk said:


> Very nice looking cable better than the stock cable, it arrived very fast than I expected.




Is it soft and flexible?


----------



## ld100

Do you order custom through Ebay or is there a website?


----------



## gimmeheadroom

ld100 said:


> Is it soft and flexible?



Yes



ld100 said:


> Do you order custom through Ebay or is there a website?



It is only via ebay


----------



## rocketron

Super flexible .
Lovely cables.


----------

